# Anxiety Influences Gastric Sensorimotor Function in Functional Dyspepsia



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Anxiety Influences Gastric Sensorimotor Function in Functional Dyspepsia Laura GaterMay 23, 2005 (Chicago) â€” In functional dyspepsia (FD), gastric sensitivity and compliance are related to state anxiety scores in visceral hypersensitivity, confirming the association of hypersensitivity with psychological factors and strengthening the hypothesis that the central nervous system plays a key role in visceral hypersensitivity, according to investigators in a study from the University of Leuven in Leuven, Belgium. The results were presented here at Digestive Disease Week 2005.The study's objective was to assess whether anxiety is associated with gastric pathophysiologic mechanisms in normosensitive vs hypersensitive FD patients, according to Lukas Van Oudenhove, MD, University of Leuven. The psychosocial factors associated with FD precede onset and exacerbation and influence treatment outcomes. There is a high comorbidity between FD and psychiatric disorders. The study looked at the association of gastric pain, hypersensitivity, and psychosocial factors, such as trauma.Ninety-two patients were involved in the study, 64 of whom were women. The mean age of patients was 40 Â± 2.5 years. Both before and after gastric sensitivity testing with a barostat balloon, patients completed the state version of the State-Trait Anxiety Inventory (STAI), which is a measure of momentary anxiety. The mean of the STAI scores before and after the barostat test was used as a measure of state anxiety. Patients also completed the Dutch version of the STAI, which is a measure of anxiety as a long-lasting personality trait. "This study was interesting because the barostat testing was useful in looking at the effect of anxiety in a quantitative way. People have looked at anxiety symptoms but not gastric sensations. The association of sensitivity with anxiety levels helps us understand the relationship between FD and anxiety," said Benjamin Krevsky, MD, MPH, Professor of Medicine, Temple University in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, who moderated the session.Investigators found a weak but statistically significant correlation in the whole group between the STAI-state score and the discomfort threshold. In the normosensitive subgroup of 60 patients, no significant correlation was found between anxiety scores and gastric measures. In the 32 hypersensitive patients, there was a significant negative correlation between STAI-state scores and gastric compliance, as well as between STAI-state scores and discomfort-pain threshold. Anxiety scores between the hypersensitive and the normosensitive groups did not show much difference, but hypersensitive patients did have lower gastric compliance. In all of the subgroups, gastric accommodation was not related to anxiety scores."These findings will become more important in properly evaluating anxiety levels in FD patients and in treating them either pharmacologically or psychiatrically," Dr. Van Oudenhove told Medscape. "Most gastroenterologists are familiar with anxiety diseases and their impact on FD treatment. They can use the STAI questionnaire as a place to start when looking at patients' anxiety levels."Grant and research support were provided by The Fund for Scientific Research â€“ Flanders (FWO-Vlaanderen).DDW 2005: Abstract 848. Presented May 18, 2005.


----------

